# 182 days left



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Time to get serious. I've taken vacation days from Oct. 30th thru Nov.3rd. That gives me 3 days set up time, and 3 days after to break it all down, and hit the after sales. 
How does everyone else work it?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I also take the day before Halloween, the day of, and November 1st off from work. I start decorating the inside and outside on Oct. 1st but, as all of you know, the few days before Halloween is when crunch time happens and the finishing touches are done. I usually sleep in Nov 1st and when I wake up, while I'm having a cup of coffee in my living room, all of my outside stuff and props are all around on the floor just waiting to be put back in their well-organized boxes. They are all in the living room and guest room. I don't have a garage to put things until I get to them so the task is done right away. 

The inside decorations I wait until the upcoming weekend to put away. I am really trying to have one room in my house where I can leave some Halloween/gothic stuff up all year long. I am working on my library room to make it light that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's kinda funny, I used to take 2 weeks off in Oct. Now I have to work, no exceptions. I think they have a word for that?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I take the day before, day of and day after Halloween off from work... every year. I put in for it in January so there's no surprises for the company. They KNOW I'm going to be out WAAAAY in advance so they can't pull any "but we NEED you to come in" bull****.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I do that to! Day before, day of, and day after..I put in for it at the beginning of the year for the same reason.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I get 25 days off a year which is nice - also, my boss understands my love for Halloween. I have to use'em or a lose'em. I'm the only one that handles my department so I don't have to deal with that "seniority" crap. Nobody else takes off that day anyway. I'm the only crazy one that needs that time off.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Tis' the season to be spooky! Fa la la la la,la-la la la!

October is the BEST month! November,1st...is the saddest day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Faustian_Pact said:


> Tis' the season to be spooky! Fa la la la la,la-la la la!
> 
> October is the BEST month! November,1st...is the saddest day.


So, my friend, what do you do for a Haunt?
And it's more like Boo,ba, b0o, ba..........bo, ba- ba 
Well, anyways...yeah, sounds like boobs. just doesn't work.
Fa la la la la,la-la la la! you win!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Frighteners.

That Boo-boo-boob jingle is kind of catchy! Better copyright it!!

As for haunts. I have this huge deck,abnormally large,I live on the roof of my building.
I'm a bat...but I digress;I have always wanted to turn it into a graveyard.
I know the location would be amazing,I live on at the top of a hill,..180 degree view of the Pacific Ocean. So if I did my job,all could see it! I keep waiting for a knock at my door,from one of the local film shoots,wanting to use my place for a location! ..Batty! Anyway,..the winds can get very fierce,and that has been my fear...to wake up,and find my roof-top graveyard destroyed. Pieces strewn all over the neighbourhood.

I'd merit an article in the local paper!

Cheers,Frighteners!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That sonds pretty nice but I would think that I would get lost in your view and miss your Haunt


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I generally only take off from work the day of, unless it's on a weekend. It allows me to casually do some last-minute shopping, and gradually set things up. I can usually have my stuff up inside an hour or two, but as I've pointed out before, my haunt is tiny compared to what a lot of you guys do, mostly because of the small space. I'm aiming to put together some nice stuff over time though.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> That sonds pretty nice but I would think that I would get lost in your view and miss your Haunt


You should see it when the fog comes in! I keep hoping to watch the original "The Fog",.when that happens,but never make it.

If I go ahead with this project,I will be in touch. Maybe I can keep a camcorder handy,to capture the wind storm sure to attack my graveyard!

Note to self: Hire Dr.Morbius's Ghoul-Bot for Grave Deck set!

Comedy ensues as I am filmed rescuing Ghoul-Bot from the storm!

I hope that you are having a great day,Frighteners.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's always a great day, hope yours is as well.

So, have you done a Haunt before?


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah,..but my Haunt-Fu was weak. This next one will rock if I pull it off like I want. A rope ladder over the edge of the roof for the Trick or Treaters!


----------



## maximoto (May 7, 2006)

October 31 is a holiday in Nevada. It is actually "Nevada Day". But we all know that the holiday is really Halloween. Most things are still open, but state and local services are closed.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And yet another reason to love Nevada................


----------

